

A Solution for Bad Teaching - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/06/opinion/a-solution-for-bad-teaching.html

======
ergoproxy
Over time, technology will solve this problem. Professors will get replaced by
robots and pre-recorded video lectures. There's already NLP AIs that can grade
research papers. Technology to check papers for plagiarism and grade tests
have been around for some time. Professors will go the way of the
Blacksmith...

~~~
locopati
Do you think that's a good thing?

~~~
Turing_Machine
I think ergoproxy has (unfortunately) never actually had a good teacher.

We've had textbooks for a few thousand years now (depending on how loose you
want to get with the definition of "textbook" \-- I mean a body of codified
adn recorded knowledge). Books are great. Videos are great. MOOCS (which in
most implementations are basically just fancy textbooks) are great.

They still aren't teachers, and never will be until we have Strong AI.

Teachers aren't going anywhere.

~~~
Houshalter
I question whether teachers actually are necessary. Most people object, but
when I went to school the main function of the teacher was just to reiterate
what the textbook said in lecture form and grade assignments, most of which
were designed to just get you to read the textbook or pay attention in class.

The main reason textbook learning isn't effective is because it requires
willpower. No ones forcing you to do it or stopping you from walking away. But
that seems easier to solve.

~~~
Turing_Machine
You can't ask a textbook or video for clarification.

A textbook or video can't see your facial expression (or even read what you've
written online) and figure out that you're confused or headed down the wrong
track.

A textbook or video can't decide that a certain approach isn't working at all
and shift to a different analogy, example, or whatever.

"Wow, the whole class looks stunned. Maybe I'd better explain that again, or
in another way." Any good teacher has done this many times.

Some of these problems may be solvable, but canned video lectures aren't going
to do it.

~~~
malandrew
You can ask Stack Exchange type sites, IRC and forums and people who practice
whatever it is you are learning. If a kid learns how to find the right person,
whether it be a peer or an adult, that can help them with their uncertainties
and provide clarity, that is the best teacher. The job title of teacher may go
away for many out there that practice their profession, but the notion of a
teacher won't. Many of us get the opportunity to play that role when someone
seeks out our guidance on a subject we are knowledgable and passionate about.
Hopefully this continues to escalate to the point that when those pupils reach
adulthood they feel the same responsibility towards younger generations when
their advice, expertise and counseling is sought.

